# pre wash sinker cypress



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

My first attempts to put a clear coat on this sinker cypress project turned out awful. The wood is so oily from curing under water, that you have to wash it down with lac. thinner first. Once I did that it turned out perfect.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Finish looks good. Beautiful wood grain. How was the wood to work with?


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Working with sinker cypress is a dream. It machines well, doesn't shrink like regular cypress does and the colors are spectacular. What you see is a semi-gloss poly finish over natural wood. Stain would only ruin it. Titebond III was the glue of choice and it worked great. The biggest challenge was making the trim kit around the microwave, but as you can see, it turned out well.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Lacquer thinner is a little oily. Acetone should be able to do the same task and doesn't have the oily component.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

TA I am a professional and I would only ever say nice things about what you have done, I copied the snap for my "interesting work" files NGM


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks to me like you know a thing or two about fine woodworking, it's guy like you that I admire so much and hope that someday my work will be on near your level, thanks for sharing this project with us.

Jerry


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome looking!!!


----------

